# Hydrocotyle Verticillata in a Tank Without CO2



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Hydrocotyle will be fine, though they may want to occasionally supplement with root tabs. I've grown it in nearly every tank I've had - some with just ambient room light - and it's done well.

There are many foreground plants that can be used. Though, in that tank (I'm assuming it's the Deep Blue Professional 3gal), some sort of small Marsilea like minuta would be best.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Hydrocotyle will be fine, though they may want to occasionally supplement with root tabs. I've grown it in nearly every tank I've had - some with just ambient room light - and it's done well.
> 
> There are many foreground plants that can be used. Though, in that tank (I'm assuming it's the Deep Blue Professional 3gal), some sort of small Marsilea like minuta would be best.


Oh hey it's my question. Hahahaha.
Nice I got some MM lying around, may also try pygmy chain swords.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

will marsilea plants remain low to the ground in a lower tech foreground? or will it tend to grow taller like other plants in low tech?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Marsilea minuta is a tiny plant regardless of how it's grown.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

I have grown pygmy and dwarf swords. If you are looking for grassy, go with pygmy (E. tenellus). If you want some diversity in your carpet, add some dwarf (E. parviflorus). The darker green of tenellus and lighter green of parviflorus works well together.


----------

